# More mouse probs?



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey a few days ago i put one of my mice in a shed that is like a mini house ( it has a heater ) and I noticed that she is sounding like she has a running nose and not looking good she dosn't have the poops or anything she walks around and eats and drinks what should I do I have like anitbiotics for people can i use that and if i can how much should i use it is a tablet i will get it and get the name.Thank you any help would be great I feel so bad  why is this happening???


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

It might be a respritory infection. Depending on where you are you might need a vet to give it to you, the antibiotics I mean.

Although when I took mine who were chortling in the office..she said they had a virus and wouldn't let me "abuse antibiotics"
So if you take them, make sure it's a exotics vet.


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

Can i use people antibiotics? or baytril or something like that


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

You might be able to use the antibiotics you have, but it depends on what it is. What does the bottle say? More than likely, you'll have to get animal antibiotics, either from your vet (outside the US) or a vet supply shop (in the US). If you do call a vet, tell them up front that your mouse sounds like she has a respiratory infection, and you're needing a prescription antibiotics. That way, you don't have to pay for a visit if they're going to be silly and tell you that "mice don't need antibiotics" or some other rubbish.


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

Oops i guess they are capsules anyway the name of them is Doxycycline 100MG would they work if you used just a tiny bit in the water?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Doxycycline is light-sensitive, so you'd either have to use dark-colored water bottles or refill from fresh solution fairly frequently. It's not uncommon to administer it via water bottle, but I'm having trouble finding a dosage for you. It seems that it's commonly used in lab animals for non-antibiotic purposes, which is drowning out the dosage instructions we actually want.


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok I will try to find something too about the dosage please let me know if you find anything thank you


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

Does this help or not? http://openwetware.org/wiki/Doxycycline ... on_to_Mice http://ratguide.com/meds/antimicrobial_ ... ycline.php


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah. I found both of those, but didn't feel entirely confident with the dosing mechanisms used there, since they seem to assume that all capsules are identical (which they're not) or that you know exactly how much water your mouse drinks (which you don't). Since an overdose of antibiotics in humans can cause respiratory distress, dosing in this situation is kinda critical. I would hate to recommend something that makes the poor dear worse.


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Baytril in water works if you give 1ml in 20mls of water and give it a good shake up then it can be left for 2 days before changing.


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok i will keep seaching. And i will also keep a look out for baytril.


----------

